# eurocarparts



## ian222 (May 4, 2007)

Are they not sponsors anymore? Cant find their page.


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi Ian, Sponsers or not, they still give a 25% discount & free delivery if no other Sale on. 
Many listed sponsers don't even give a discount, they are just there to advertise.
http://www.eurocarparts.com
Hoggy.


----------



## Oak (Aug 25, 2012)

Car Parts 4 Less are also the same company as EuroCarParts.

Same products but with no actual high street stores....much cheaper!

They are nearly always cheaper than them despite being exactly the same company!

http://www.carparts4less.co.uk/


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, Prices I've checked are same on both.
Hoggy.


----------



## ian222 (May 4, 2007)

Thought the 2 sites looked the same.


----------

